# electrical impedance scales /body fat/ pregnancy



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i have been weighing myself on the sort of bathroom scales that pass a small electrical current through your feet to tell you your body fat percentage. i need to lose weight, my body fat is too high and my overall weight. but i just read very conflicting information on the internet. some places say that it is recommended to measure body fat in pregnant women that way and some places say pregnant women must not use them - i am not pregnant but i am worried that i caused my recent ivf cycle bfn by using the scales. did i fry my embryos? help! is it safe to use the scales when tcc? which is more dangerous being nearly 2 stone overweight or using the scales?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny 

To be honest with you I don't know a lot about the scales you would need to email the manufacturer for accurate information. 

I would expect that the scales would be fine to use abd I doubt they had any effect on your recent cycle. 

Although being overweight is not ideal many ladies much more overweight get pregnant so please don't give yourself a hard time about it. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

